# Health Insurance renewal in Mid January. Can I pay this year to avoid the increase?



## taffey (14 Nov 2013)

My Health Insurance is due for renewal in Mid January. Would I be able to pay before the end of this year so as to negate the rise? Thanks


----------



## Billo (15 Nov 2013)

Very unlikely.
That has been covered here before and AFAIK the thinking was that anyone who tried that were unsuccessful.


----------



## BazzaDP (15 Nov 2013)

If you are talking about the latest government levy increases they don't take effect until March next year.

The tax relief changes have already taken effect so no difference between renewing now or in Jan.


----------

